# Private messages



## Harrybeer (Jan 31, 2014)

Why do my private messages go to my out box not the sent box 
I'm a little confused. 
Thanks Harry


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, They stay in the OutBox, until read by the recipient.
Hoggy.


----------



## Harrybeer (Jan 31, 2014)

Whoops! Thanks hoggy!


----------

